# Salomon Jadassohn



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

First came to hear of him while browsing a website that lists Jewish German Composers. I was impressed with the quality of his music.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salomon_Jadassohn

Piano Concerto No 2 in F minor Op 90 - Allegro energico e passionato 2-4






Piano Concerto No 2 in F minor Op 90 - Allegro appassionato 4-4


----------



## tdc

Nice find. Had not heard of him before, but that is a solid sounding piano concerto.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

tdc said:


> Nice find. Had not heard of him before, but that is a solid sounding piano concerto.


Thank you.

I really like this music, and its a pity, he has written 140 works, and 4 are symphonies...

Symphony 1 in C major, Op.24 (1861)[3]
Symphony 2 in A major, Op.28 (1865)
Symphony 3 in D minor, Op.50 (1876)
Symphony 4 in C minor, Op.101 (1889)

No one performs them, to toil so hard and then be forgotten.. isnt this just a waste of talent?


----------



## tdc

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> No one performs them, to toil so hard and then be forgotten.. isnt this just a waste of talent?


Maybe, but reading his wikipedia entry he was a revered teacher who may have had more influence than we realize on other musical greats. It also sounds like some are beginning to champion his piano concerto to warm reception, things could still pick up for him. Sometimes things just take time.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

tdc said:


> Maybe, but reading his wikipedia entry he was a revered teacher who may have had more influence than we realize on other musical greats. It also sounds like some are beginning to champion his piano concerto to warm reception, things could still pick up for him. Sometimes things just take time.


But based on his talent its seem pretty strange that he was largely forgotten, and ignored.


----------



## tdc

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> But based on his talent its seem pretty strange that he was largely forgotten, and ignored.


Agreed. :trp:


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

tdc said:


> Agreed. :trp:


LOL! :lol:


----------



## toucan

> In the wake of Wagner, many music critics attacked Jadassohn's works, labeling it academic and dry, epithets which have stuck with it since.


Such must be why his music remains unperformed...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

toucan said:


> Such must be why his music remains unperformed...


Yes......(I knew that, but didnt want to turn the discussion towards that, its a huge can of worms, and I will like to stay away from it) .

But the same didnt work with Mendelssohn, I guess he was just too great for hate to win the love of his music.


----------



## Aksel

There are several composers that no one listens to anymore, but I think orchestras are more actively looking for repertoire that has never been played before by composers no one almost no one has ever heard of. The Arctic Philharmonic is trying to do this to with the Norwegian composer Ole Olsen. Maybe someone will try to give Salamon Jadasson a renaissance.

Also, that is a wonderful piano concerto.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Aksel said:


> There are several composers that no one listens to anymore, but I think orchestras are more actively looking for repertoire that has never been played before by composers no one almost no one has ever heard of. The Arctic Philharmonic is trying to do this to with the Norwegian composer Ole Olsen. Maybe someone will try to give Salamon Jadasson a renaissance.
> 
> Also, that is a wonderful piano concerto.


Nice comments.


----------



## Toccata

Hey, I've just had this terrible thought that Saul may be joking with us here, regards the auhenticity of Salomann Jadosshan. It sounds rather like Biggus Dickus or Silius Sodus. I hope I'm wrong, and if I am please forgive my ignorance, only as I keep saying I'm a humble person.


----------



## toucan

He is determined to promote anything and anyone jewish, irrespective of its quality or lack thereof
(he is also desperate for attention. We are kind of playing in his hands by responding to junk threads)


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

toucan said:


> He is determined to promote anything and anyone jewish, irrespective of its quality or lack thereof
> (he is also desperate for attention. We are kind of playing in his hands by responding to junk threads)


What has gone into you...


----------



## Polednice

Shame it's nothing to do with his Jewishness; his compositions are just crap - oh wait, is that because he was Jewish?


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Polednice said:


> Shame it's nothing to do with his Jewishness; his compositions are just crap - oh wait, is that because he was Jewish?


You can think of his music whatever you like... I dont like every single Jewish composer, and I dont like every single Christian composer, its all a matter of taste...


----------



## Igneous01

saul, that is a really nice find, that piano concerto is just stifling and amazing to my ears, some odd parts here and there between the progression of the themes but it is quite pleasing to my ears.

Time to write him down in my list.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Igneous01 said:


> saul, that is a really nice find, that piano concerto is just stifling and amazing to my ears, some odd parts here and there between the progression of the themes but it is quite pleasing to my ears.
> 
> Time to write him down in my list.


Glad you liked his music...

Cheers,

Saul


----------



## zartist

I have recently performed Jadassohn's Piano Quintet No. 2 Op. 76 and his Piano Quartet Op. 77. These are first rate works which deserve a much wider hearing. As a melodist, Jadassohn is up there with Mendelssohn.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

zartist said:


> I have recently performed Jadassohn's Piano Quintet No. 2 Op. 76 and his Piano Quartet Op. 77. These are first rate works which deserve a much wider hearing. As a melodist, Jadassohn is up there with Mendelssohn.


That's wonderful, no wonder I instantly enjoyed and liked his music, such great talent he has, one can only imagine how great his symphonies are.

Is there any recording of your performances?


----------



## Portamento

Well then, I suppose this thread will be the future for Jadassohn discussion after his composer discussion thread dies down.


----------



## Pugg

Portamento said:


> Well then, I suppose this thread will be the future for Jadassohn discussion after his composer discussion thread dies down.


Perhaps the mods will be so kind and combine them .


----------

